# Internet Explorer "The END".............



## Mike (Jan 15, 2016)

*............Is nigh!*

I got an Email about this a few days ago,
but forgot to tell you, sorry.

Some of you may still be using older versions
of I.E. This means that you will get no security
updates if you are, unless you are using Vista
which uses I.E.9 and will get support for now.

Below is a copy of the message that I got.

Mike.

*The end of Internet Explorer is now closer than ever.
On the 12 January, Microsoft will withdraw support
for IE versions 10 and earlier.

If you have an earlier version of IE installed, you will no
longer receive the security updates that are necessary
to keep IE safe while browsing the Internet.

That means that if a security weakness is discovered in
an older IE version (which happens all the time) hackers
will be free to exploit it in order to take over your PC.

The only exception is if you have a Windows Vista system,
where IE 9 will still be supported.

If you have Windows 8.1, 8 or 7, you'll need to be running
Internet Explorer 11.

According to browser migration experts Browsium, there are
still 400-500 million PCs worldwide running IE 10 or earlier.

That means there are a lot of people who'll need to download
a new browser quickly.
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info Mike...I do not use IE..but it is good to know..FireFox all the way for me..


----------



## Don M. (Jan 15, 2016)

IE disappeared from my system when I upgraded to W10.  I seldom used it when it was on the system....Firefox and Chrome were so much better.  Now that I have W10, I am starting to get impressed with MS Edge.  It is faster than Firefox or Chrome, but there aren't any Ad Blockers available for Edge, yet....as soon as someone develops an Ad blocker for Edge, I will try it...and that should be a better determination of which browser is better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2016)

My IE has been updating automatically, I have Windows 7 and the last auto update was to IE11.  I still prefer using Google Chrome for most of my online surfing.  Can you click on Tools and choose automatic updates with the system you have, is it possible to have IE11 on your computer?  If so, that's what I would do for security reasons.  Good info Mike, thanks.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2016)

Don M. said:


> IE disappeared from my system when I upgraded to W10.  I seldom used it when it was on the system....Firefox and Chrome were so much better.  Now that I have W10, I am starting to get impressed with MS Edge.  It is faster than Firefox or Chrome, but there aren't any Ad Blockers available for Edge, yet....as soon as someone develops an Ad blocker for Edge, I will try it...and that should be a better determination of which browser is better.



Don, check out these on YouTube..I do not know if they work..
.
CLICK HERE


----------



## Don M. (Jan 16, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Don, check out these on YouTube..I do not know if they work..
> .
> CLICK HERE



Thanks for the info....we're due for a few days of cold nasty weather, so I may try a couple of these and see how they do.  I use ADP on Chrome/Firefox, and it works great....others I've tried have shown some strange "side effects".  ADP is supposed to have a program ready for MS Edge within the next few weeks, so I'm kind of waiting for it to become available.  These constant ads are a major nuisance....like TV commercials...so if I can keep them off my computer, I will.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Thanks for the info....we're due for a few days of cold nasty weather, so I may try a couple of these and see how they do.  I use ADP on Chrome/Firefox, and it works great....others I've tried have shown some strange "side effects".  ADP is supposed to have a program ready for MS Edge within the next few weeks, so I'm kind of waiting for it to become available.  These constant ads are a major nuisance....like TV commercials...so if I can keep them off my computer, I will.



On Firefox ABP and Ghostery add ons have worked great for me!!!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2016)

People get so many "bugs" with IE, they probably don't want to put up with it anymore. I use firefox - used to get viruses with IE - not anymore.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> On Firefox ABP and Ghostery add ons have worked great for me!!!



I've used ABP (not ADP, as I typed earlier), for the last couple of years.  It has blocked literally 100's of thousands of annoying ads in that time....with No adverse effects to anything else on Chrome or Firefox.  We're getting some snow this morning, so today looks like a good day to try some of these add-on's for Edge, and see how they work.


----------

